
XCP-Ng Joins the Xen Project as an Incubation Project - plam503711
https://xenproject.org/2020/01/28/xcp-ng-joins-the-xen-project-as-an-incubation-project/
======
plam503711
Note that the first HN/discussion about XCP-ng is here, back in 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16139877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16139877)

Just wanted to keep you posted on what the project become since its inception
:)

